# Love Marriage or Arrange Marriage?



## Gigacore (Jun 27, 2007)

hi guys n gals what else shall i say. which do you think is rite? i know this waste of time. but this section is here to fight.  For which will you support. and which do you think is good. Started this post in interest with peaceful decisions before getting married.


----------



## Goten (Jun 27, 2007)

Love marriage.

Chahe ek se pyaar karun ya 2 4 se.

Love luv loveria love love love.

Hatt...Shaadi abhi karni kisko hai bas luv luv luv.

Aaaaaah.

Peace~~~!


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 27, 2007)

Supporting love marriage... 'coz I'm doing it..!  
And seriously man, this is really a waste of time.. The topic is too stale...


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 27, 2007)

_Thread Reported to Admin_ and also added to Top 10 useless threads


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 27, 2007)

^^ Must be the quickest entry into the top 10 list..


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

I would say love marriage. How can you marry someone for your whole life unless u know her.

Arranged marriages are good cos your parents know the best for you. After all, mom is the best in the world however they can't always be right. If arranged marriages were always good then we wouldn't be seeing all those after marriage cases where the husbands exploits wife.

Love Marriage is the way to go, or if you are going for arranged marriage then few months before the marriage let the couple interact with each other, let them meet, talk, understand each other.

( And give the number of the lady to me  )


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 27, 2007)

i think this thread will be closed soon


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 27, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> i think this thread will be closed soon



nahh wont see that happening..

Love marriage ................cant spend rest of my whole life without even know person


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

Yup, point.  I will spend my life only with a gal who i know from last 4 years.


----------



## escape7 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'd go for an arranged marraige, as they say u never truly know the person until u marry them. Plus there would be something new in the relationship


----------



## Yamaraj (Jun 27, 2007)

Love marriage - You get to know the person you're going to spend your life with.
Arranged marriage - Sex comes first; everything else can wait.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 27, 2007)

marriage-if properly understood creates heaven here itself otherwise I need not say the opposite--it does not matter whether love or arranged,

as of me marriage is a big humbug..........


----------



## iamtheone (Jun 27, 2007)

uhmmmmmmmm....errrrr......no marriage??


----------



## kalpik (Jun 27, 2007)

Love marriage.. IF at all i marry


----------



## escape7 (Jun 27, 2007)

iamtheone said:
			
		

> uhmmmmmmmm....errrrr......no marriage??



lol... hope ur normal


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Love marrige (If I actually find a girl who agrees to merry me ).

Arrange marriges- How can you spend your life with a person you don't even properly know?


----------



## cynosure (Jul 1, 2007)

Question:: Abe agar arrange marriage ki to what am I gonna do for the first few months???
Ans:: Pehle aap, Pehle aap.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 1, 2007)

lolz...

see, arranged marriges are not always bad. I see many couples married here, even some of my friend guys & gals ( ya ya, those gals got married at 22, 23) are married like that & quite happy.


----------



## comrade (Jul 2, 2007)

try
{
love marriage;
if works
continue;
else 
{
divorce;
do {
arranged marriage; }
}


----------



## deadlyvenom (Jul 2, 2007)

loveeeeeeeeeeee loveeeeeee loveeeeeeeeeeee loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Aberforth (Jul 6, 2007)

If I were to marry I'd marry a girl I like, know well enough adnd we are compatible with each other. My present girlfriend (for 5 years) fits the bill close enough so I am not looking around. I'd hold off marriage for another 7 - 10 years as I have a lot of things to do before settling down. 

Arranged marriage might be good for some people depending on circumstances but definitely not me. I think it is in my blood, my parents and grandparents had inter-racial and inter-religious love marriages.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jul 7, 2007)

iamtheone said:
			
		

> uhmmmmmmmm....errrrr......no marriage??





hey man are u going to use your hand all ur life or


----------



## cynosure (Jul 7, 2007)

^^ 
iamtheone sounds like an 8 year old. Come on man grow up. Theres no life w/o  marriage.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 7, 2007)

::cyborg:: said:
			
		

> hey man are u going to use your hand all ur life or


Ha ha ha! For me too no marrige
i m not ganna use hand or any other method for that ( u know what)

NO 5!^# NO !^631 NO Marrige 

Only Computers!!!


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 7, 2007)

You Guys are going "Offtopic"


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 7, 2007)

How about an arranged love marriage ..?


----------



## morpheusv6 (Jul 7, 2007)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> How about an arranged love marriage ..?


What is arranged love marriage???

And, how many 'gals' are really reading this thread(or even on the forum for that matter)? Such topics are started by guys.

Anyhow, I believe that a person is never too old for love  and two persons really like each other and have an understanding that can last thier life, then I think they should marry. 

But beware of guys and gals who like to just tease their way into the life of others making them belive its 'love'.

And it depends on whether the person is broad minded enough to not let religion, caste come in the way of real love, sometimes orthodox parents oppose the marriage (I have seen a few cases in which the couple ran away because the girls parent's didn't want a SC son in law).


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 7, 2007)

^^^ abe, that will require serious game plan. Like bumping into the father of the bride accidently & then approaching for marriage, when u r the bf of the gal already.


Although, not a bad idea


----------



## morpheusv6 (Jul 7, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> Ha ha ha! For me too no marrige
> i m not ganna use hand or any other method for that ( u know what)
> 
> NO 5!^# NO !^631 *NO Marrige *
> ...



Do your parents know this?

Your opinion is likely to change when you fall in in love.


----------



## iamtheone (Jul 7, 2007)

::cyborg:: said:
			
		

> hey man are u going to use your hand all ur life or



lolz nah i meant i wud always prefer live in relationships over marriages coz once u r married there is a legal compulsion for u to stay in that relationship (offcourse divorse is a way but then in our indian society there are some cultural limitations bounding us frm taking that step too)and then maybe just maybe u or ur partner breaks the marriage becoz of the frustation or ne other reasons.but in case of live in relationships,i think they r far more succesful than marriage coz in them both the ppl are together by their own wish which may not always be the case in marriages

@cyborg:man do u really think that u cannot lose _that_use of your hand before getting married??
@cynosure:no dude,this is a 16 year old who is infinitely more mature in these matters than u can ever think


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 7, 2007)

iamtheone said:
			
		

> lolz
> @cynosure:no dude,this is a 16 year old who is infinitely more mature in these matters than u can ever think


 
more mature in these matters.......


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 7, 2007)

hey it_wazant_me, arranged love marriage sounds interesting.


----------



## chopraji_gsm (Jul 7, 2007)

50 - 50

Both are good and bad in my belief

If you all are serious ,I will tell u something

Alot of arranged and love marriaged couples got divorsed.

Divorse rate is same in both .

Mainly need good undersatanding between couples

Must realize wat the actual life.

What is our position................

so and so............

I will tell u more if u r interested..............

Prajith

A married man with fastest divorse


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2007)

arranged marriage may be a good option for:guys/gals who are not that good in flirting,not able to attract or get a relationship chaloo after innumerable tries. 
and who are from orthodox religions/families(count me!)
in a nutshell,extrovert got luck with relationships and introverts are not so good in getting partners and "assisted marriage"(umm..) is needed.
personality that matters.some are good at ladki patana.and love may not happen at first sight and there-u need an arranged marriage.


----------



## cynosure (Jul 7, 2007)

iamtheone said:
			
		

> @cynosure:no dude,this is a 16 year old who is infinitely more mature in these matters than u can ever think



Baba re!
16 year guys arent mature. Even I am 18 and I am not mature enough.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 7, 2007)

love marriage......


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 8, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> *arranged marriage may be a good option for:guys/gals who are not that good in flirting,not able to attract*


Exactly with me



> or get a relationship chaloo after innumerable tries.


But Still havnt tried any(Not even a single one)



> some are good at ladki patana.and love may not happen at first sight and there-u need an arranged marriage.


I am *seriously* trying to improve my skills after watching out my friends


----------



## Aberforth (Jul 9, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> ^^
> iamtheone sounds like an 8 year old. Come on man grow up. Theres no life w/o  marriage.



Not being ready to marry isn't a sign of immaturity, it could be a sign of maturity if a person knows why they don't want to. I can see a life clear and clean without marriage, at least for another 10-20 years (I am 22) as I am not really a stickler for marriage, it is best the way it is now.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 9, 2007)

@ cyborg. hand is the safest of all


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 9, 2007)

i support love marriage but doesnt found a lovely gal    ..so no option left other than arrange marriage..


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 9, 2007)

I like the idea of arrenged love marrige...
But any parents will not be stupid enough to give thier daughter to a gerk like me for a lifetime.
Still I have to try my luck their too.


----------



## rahul.ims (Jul 27, 2007)

quite a awesome discussion man...
but wt i say is dat marr jus sucks...
have a gud tym man....y do b bounded wid one...cheers


----------



## mustang (Jul 27, 2007)

love marriage is better than arranged,in luv marriage we know everything about each other by nearly,not in arranged,in luv marriage luv is between both of them,in arranged formality should b there.and last thing is that how can i marry with a girl we cant know about her past & her life tyle.


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 19, 2007)

*Love Cum Arrange Marriage*


----------



## shantanu (Aug 19, 2007)

are bhai log why you guys think of ruining the lives of some innocent girls.. we comp. geeks are better with computers. not girls..  (lolzz) another spam by me...

you guys must have read that comp. engineer. Joke in digit few years back..

that frog. and Guy one..


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 19, 2007)

Arranged love marriage rox, the best one. Who said we geeks are not men . we are the best men out there...with brain & some are studs....(look at batty, mehul.....all studs )


----------



## shantanu (Aug 19, 2007)

whoa.. man ! who said v r not men..  .. i am sure i am.. lol


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 19, 2007)

^ Proof Please


----------



## nix (Aug 19, 2007)

love marriage for me. 
i just cant spend my life with a gal i meet one afternoon...i can imagine the funny scene. me sitting b/w parents..she will come and give tea. she wont show her face lolzzz...


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 19, 2007)

@ nix..... cool down man.... dont feel shy


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 19, 2007)

marriage is one of most idiotic happenings in our life ,stay away from it


----------



## amol48 (Aug 20, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> marriage is one of most idiotic happenings in our life ,stay away from it



woo man !! feels like you have any bad experience ?!!


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 21, 2007)

Both have their own differences. One is never better than the other! Arranged marriage isn't all that bad and you don't have to keep pondering how you are going to live with someone whom you don't know. Because when someone tries to arrange a marraige, generally the guy and the girl do get to speak and it's only most of the times after couple of months that the marriage happens during which the guy/girl have ample time to get to know each other and fall in love. However, that is not always the case. Sometimes girls are forced into marriages where no one sees the guy till a day before the marriage and their starts the end of the girl.

In love marriage, first of all, love is not a game and seriously not a joke. It's not the filmy duniya with all the glitz, romance and glamour that you see in films. Love is not for the faint hearted. You need courage and brains to love someone. It takes hell lot of strength and courage to fall in love and I'm telling you that it's not a joke.

However, which type of the marriage is not the concern, how you take the marriage forward is the concern. Don't forget that we guys are the most crucial part and success stone of a marriage, and if we start to be unstable, the whole marriage roof is going to fall down. The girl has equal responsibility however we should take the active step of making sure that things work out. It is the level of adjustment from the guy and the girl that keeps a marriage going. There is no such bullsh** like made for each other or marriages are made in heaven or perfect couple!! It's all in the adjustment that one makes for the other which keeps it running!


----------

